# Animal Crossing and the Nintendo Switch



## Eric

Wondering how many others here have played this? It took a while to finally get a hold of a switch after the beginning of the pandemic but once we did this thing was a life saver in our house, a great way to kill time during the pandemic. We started out with Animal Crossing: New Horizons which took us a couple of months to get all dialed in and completed, we still tend to things every now and then but are waiting for the next version.

Also really dig all of the other games that you can get, particularly trivia like Jeopardy and Trivial Pursuit. All easy to find, buy and install. You get why this thing is in such demand but it literally took months and a lot of persistence to get one.


----------



## Renzatic

If you liked Animal Crossing, I greatly recommend you try out Stardew Valley next.


----------



## fooferdoggie

It was fun but it does get repetitive earring enough money to do things. but it has a lot of variety too.


----------



## tranceking26

I have New Horizons and love it, trouble is I hardly ever play any more.

 I just managed to get all the (iOS app) Nook Points items before Switch Online ran out though.


----------



## Eric

tranceking26 said:


> I have New Horizons and love it, trouble is I hardly ever play any more.
> 
> I just managed to get all the (iOS app) Nook Points items before Switch Online ran out though.



Same here, once you complete it and have more money than God there's not a whole lot of incentive but it's fun to jump on every couple of months and play with the new additions for a couple of hours.


----------



## tranceking26

Yeah that's always good to do. Hopefully they'll keep updating the game, so far they have. That maze they did last year was pretty good, took a few tries but I beat it and met Rover.


----------

